# Hip Street 2 gig Mp3 Video Player questions



## canadianjohn (Dec 31, 2008)

So i happened to get one for Christmas from my mom, and it's pretty cool! So I'll seperate the question I have so not everyone can get confused by reading everything together! yay

ok first question! - I see that it can support ebooks which sounds pretty cool, so I tried a bunch of file formats, and after doing some reading it can only support .txt files, is that true?

second question! - Ive been using my dad's laptop and the dell desktop we have here (both are Dell and I've had problems with my mac) but on both there's problems with the cd rom drive so when I put the mini disc in, it shows nothing in. I'm using xp, so I don't need the drivers, but I can't get the video conversion program. Is that the only thing I need of it, and is there anywhere I can get it online? I'm only using the pc until I can get my mac back


the third and final question! yay  - so as I have mentioned before, I am a mac user, and ive had problems(long story, involves the hydro company ) I've sent an email to Hipstreet but have gotten nothing yet but it says the mp3 player is both pc and mac compatible, but you can't put the mini cd ini a slot loading drive by itself. So Is there anything online about getting mac versions of the program?


----------

